# Need help asap parrot not doing so well.



## daniel475 (Feb 11, 2013)

hey guys i have no idea whats going on with my parrot, i have checked everything nitrite, nitrate, ph etc everything is bang on , tank temperature is 80 degrees, he is at the top of the tank almost looking like a lack of oxygen, hes very white looking. I also have 2 air stones in the tank and a good filter, so im not sure what could be going on here, but any input would be awsome ... so i can sleep tonight lol , the tank has been running for a long time too !


----------



## daniel475 (Feb 11, 2013)

thanks for any help


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm no expert but similar happened to me I did 50 % w/c and lowered temp a bit in case of bacteria infection! added extra air stone and treated fish I think I used clout at the time a general cure suspected gill flukes or parasite in gill? do w/c before treating! Worked for me!
never raise temp or add salt in case of gill disease! 

Good luck!

Bob


----------



## daniel475 (Feb 11, 2013)

Bob thanks alot, i had a really good look at him this morning , and what i noticed is one gill is working really well? and the other one not working much at all??? could this be a gill infection.. i treated with melafix 3/4 dosage for the 125 tank size , had to take off to the city for the day be back later i will try and pick up some of that Clout... any other input would be awsome guys


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

melafix no good you need stronger may be parasite if only one side but gill flukes good chance talk to someone at your lfs and they will help!


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

how are things going??


----------

